# Welches Panel am besten für Zocker?



## online (31. Juli 2011)

*Welches Panel am besten für Zocker?*

Hallo

Welches Panel ist den am besten für Zocker da ich mir demnächst einen neuen Monitor anschaffen möchte?

Danke 

Mfg


----------



## Apfelringo (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welches Panel am besten für Zocker?*

Also ich will mir demnächst auch einen neuen kaufen und habe da folgenden ins Auge gefasst:

VE278Q

Scheint mir zum spielen ganz gut geeignet zu sein, schön groß, hohe auflösung, kurze reaktionszeit, led beleuchtung.

Vorallem in hinblick auf Bf3


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welches Panel am besten für Zocker?*

Hab einen Philips 32PFL5605H geiles Feeling (Crysis 2,Dungeon Siege III)null Problemo.


----------



## ghostadmin (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welches Panel am besten für Zocker?*



online schrieb:


> Welches Panel ist den am besten für Zocker da ich mir demnächst einen neuen Monitor anschaffen möchte?


 
Für Gamer bleibt meist nichts anderes als ein TN Panel übrig.
Auch IPS Panels können geeignet sein, sind dann aber meist sehr viel teurer.


----------



## TheReal (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welches Panel am besten für Zocker?*

Sowas kommt letztlich immer auf das eigene Empfinden an. Das nur TN für Gamer geht ist Unsinn. Es gibt auch sehr viele gute IPS Monitore. Letztlich, kann man aber sagen dass es bis heute keinen ''perfekten'' Monitor gibt und man daher bestenfalls einen guten Allrounder bekommen kann. Also bleibt immer was zu meckern übrig.


----------



## ghostadmin (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welches Panel am besten für Zocker?*



TheReal schrieb:


> Das nur TN für Gamer geht ist Unsinn.


 
Steht ja auch nicht da.


----------



## online (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welches Panel am besten für Zocker?*

Ok vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten!

Also schon mal TN-Panel!

@Apfelringo: Den hatte ich auch schon im Auge aber manche Test sagen das dieser Monitor für schnelle Shooter nicht so gut geeignet ist!

Habe jetzt auch noch einen in der näheren Auswahl Asus VE258Q es gibt nur leider keinen Test für diesen Monitor!


----------



## king_kalle (1. August 2011)

*AW: Welches Panel am besten für Zocker?*

will mich jetzt nicht so reinhängen. aber ich denk mal niedrige reaktionszeit, 1900x1080er auflösung im verhältnis zur richtigen bildschirmgröße (also nicht 1900x1080 auf kinoleinwand-weil dann pixel riesig sind) und kontrast von ein paar millionen ist sehr wichtig


----------



## narcosubs (1. August 2011)

*AW: Welches Panel am besten für Zocker?*

Ich habe den VE 278Q und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Schlieren konnte ich bisher keine feststellen, allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, daß ich kein absoluter Hardcore-Egoshooter bin. Das Beste ist wohl wirklich ausprobieren.
Im 27er-Bereich wird der Samsung P2770FH hier oft empfohlen, bei den 24ern der Benq XL 2410T (120Hz) und der Samsung BX 2450.
Gruss,
Christian


----------



## Aîm (1. August 2011)

*AW: Welches Panel am besten für Zocker?*

ein tn panel ist nicht unbedingt notwendig.
bis vor kurzem war ich auch auf die latenzzeiten fixiert und dachte mir ein umstieg von 2ms ( samsung t220) auf 8ms ( IPS-panel im bezahlbaren rahmen-> 58.42cm (23") DELL UltraSharp U2311H (1920x1080) ) würde für mich den weltuntergang bedeuten, dem war aber nichtmal annähernd so.
den zeitunterschied merkt man überhaupt nicht, wird dafür aber mit kräftigeren farben (und bei dem monitor auch jede menge unnötigen, aber nice-to-have features) belohnt.^^


----------



## DeadSpace (2. August 2011)

*AW: Welches Panel am besten für Zocker?*

Also mit meinem Sansung TFT 1920x1200 / 24" bin ich vollstens zufrieden. Werd da auch bei Samsung bleiben wenn ich denn überhaupt mal nen neuen brauch (wird erst dann kommen wenns bloß noch Grafikkarten mit HDMI gibt oder so )


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. August 2011)

*AW: Welches Panel am besten für Zocker?*



TheReal schrieb:


> Sowas kommt letztlich immer auf das eigene Empfinden an. Das nur TN für Gamer geht ist Unsinn. Es gibt auch sehr viele gute IPS Monitore. Letztlich, kann man aber sagen dass es bis heute keinen ''perfekten'' Monitor gibt und man daher bestenfalls einen guten Allrounder bekommen kann. Also bleibt immer was zu meckern übrig.


 
Ein "Gamer" braucht aber keinen Allrounder oder einen Monitor, der primär durch statische Bildqualität beeindruckt. Wer sich als "Gamer" definiert, braucht was zum zocken und bei Bewegtbildern ist TN ungeschlagen und IPS bestenfalls "brauchbar". Das heißt nicht, dass jemand, der "auch spielt", aber eben z.B. zusätzlich Wert auf statische Bildqualität liegt, mit IPS nicht glücklich werden kann - aber das ist dann eben nicht mehr "Gamer" pur.


----------



## Marcellus5000 (23. August 2013)

*AW: Welches Panel am besten für Zocker?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein "Gamer" braucht aber keinen Allrounder oder einen Monitor, der primär durch statische Bildqualität beeindruckt. Wer sich als "Gamer" definiert, braucht was zum zocken und bei Bewegtbildern ist TN ungeschlagen und IPS bestenfalls "brauchbar". Das heißt nicht, dass jemand, der "auch spielt", aber eben z.B. zusätzlich Wert auf statische Bildqualität liegt, mit IPS nicht glücklich werden kann - aber das ist dann eben nicht mehr "Gamer" pur.


 
Was kannst Du den an TN empfehlen? Man findet ja fast nur noch IPS überall.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (23. August 2013)

*AW: Welches Panel am besten für Zocker?*



Marcellus5000 schrieb:


> Was kannst Du den an TN empfehlen? Man findet ja fast nur noch IPS überall.


 
Den Großteil aller Gamer stört die Schlierenbildung von aktuellen IPS Panels nicht.
Falls man häufig schnelle Games spielt und man sich mit anderen Spielern gerne messen will, dann ist ein 144 Hz Monitor absolut einen Blick wert.
Sobald die Grafikkarte mehr als 60 Fps schafft wirkt das Bild mit einem 144 Hz Monitor deutlich flüssiger. 
Den besten Spagat zwischen Gamingeigenschaften und Bildqualität schaffen derzeitig die ASUS Monitore:
ASUS VG248QE, 24" (90LMGG001Q022B1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS VG278HE, 27" (90LME6001T510N1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Marcellus5000 (23. August 2013)

*AW: Welches Panel am besten für Zocker?*



mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Den Großteil aller Gamer stört die Schlierenbildung von aktuellen IPS Panels nicht.
> Falls man häufig schnelle Games spielt und man sich mit anderen Spielern gerne messen will, dann ist ein 144 Hz Monitor absolut einen Blick wert.
> Sobald die Grafikkarte mehr als 60 Fps schafft wirkt das Bild mit einem 144 Hz Monitor deutlich flüssiger.
> Den besten Spagat zwischen Gamingeigenschaften und Bildqualität schaffen derzeitig die ASUS Monitore:
> ...


 
Hmm also über 60 FPS werde ich wohl nicht oder nicht lange kommen, da ich nicht immer so die High End Graka und CPU
Thx .  Was hälst Du den von dem (ohne 144 hz) http://www.amazon.de/VE247H-Monitor...chwarz/dp/B004T2LMP2/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## Painkiller (23. August 2013)

*AW: Welches Panel am besten für Zocker?*

Mit der VE-Serie hatte ich nicht so gute Erfahrungen. Schau dir mal die VS-Serie an:
ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Marcellus5000 (23. August 2013)

*AW: Welches Panel am besten für Zocker?*



<> schrieb:


> Mit der VE-Serie hatte ich nicht so gute Erfahrungen. Schau dir mal die VS-Serie an:
> ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Hehe den hast Du mir schon empfohlen. Aber ich finde den Standfuss total häßlich  und bei Amazon (liest man nur Bewertungen von Office Leuten, beim VE von vielen Zockern. Ja OK Amazon ich weiß.... Naja ich schau mal )


----------



## Painkiller (23. August 2013)

*AW: Welches Panel am besten für Zocker?*

Du kannst ihn ja an die Wand montieren, dann ist der Standfuß weg. 

Wie viel Kapital hast du denn zur Verfügung?


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. August 2013)

*AW: Welches Panel am besten für Zocker?*

TN Panel würde ich heute nur noch nehmen, wenn es 120/144Hz sein muss, sonst IPS.


----------



## Marcellus5000 (23. August 2013)

*AW: Welches Panel am besten für Zocker?*



<> schrieb:


> Du kannst ihn ja an die Wand montieren, dann ist der Standfuß weg.
> 
> Wie viel Kapital hast du denn zur Verfügung?


 
*g* 
Naja sagen wir mal so, kann mir nen Monitor für 300 Euro leisten. Aber ich will halt auch für mein Geld einen Mehrwert haben und da ich
aus dem Grund nicht immer die neuste CPU etc kaufe (das ist mir auch zu viel Geschraube), werde ich wohl nicht über 60 FPS kommen, daher sehe ich 120 hz nicht als Mehwert. Daher scheint mir ~200 Euro sinnvoll. 

Ein Mehrwert bei dem ASUS VG248QE wäre z.V. dann eher der höhenverstellbare Standfuss. Also wenn ich einen Grund sehe mehr Geld auszugeben mach ich das. Der VE hat laut Samsung Page zb 2 ms und der VS 5 ms. Das wäre für mich schon wieder ein Mehrwert. 
Im aktuellen Heft (habe mir jetzt gekauft) heiß es ja wieder der Schwarzwert so eher ein grau.


----------

